# Armando Broja



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Centravanti albanese con cittadinanza inglese, alto 191 cm, di proprietà del Chelsea ma in prestito al Southampton questa stagione.

A mio modesto parere l’attaccante perfetto per noi. Simile a Scamacca ma più “carogna” e più pronto rispetto all’italiano. Completo, fiuto del gol, sa giocare con la squadra, pressa a più non posso come fa Rebic in quella posizione. Il Chelsea si dice abbia rifiutato 30M dai Saints che volevano trattenerlo li. Strapparlo non sarà semplice ma un tentativo va fatto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

È una bestia Broja


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

1 gol negli ultimi 2 mesi e mezzo...poi vediamo sto Lazetic che è più grosso di broja ed ha 2 anni in meno


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

bella bestia, mi pare già meglio di vlahovic.
ricorda un po' rebic.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Centravanti albanese con cittadinanza inglese, alto 191 cm, di proprietà del Chelsea ma in prestito al Southampton questa stagione.
> 
> A mio modesto parere l’attaccante perfetto per noi. Simile a Scamacca ma più “carogna” e più pronto rispetto all’italiano. Completo, fiuto del gol, sa giocare con la squadra, pressa a più non posso come fa Rebic in quella posizione. Il Chelsea si dice abbia rifiutato 30M dai Saints che volevano trattenerlo li. Strapparlo non sarà semplice ma un tentativo va fatto.


Mi sembrano cifre molto elevate anche se il potenziale c è. A me tra i nomi fattibili piace tanto Johnatan Burkardt del Mainz. Classe 2000, tutta la trafila delle nazionali tedesche e non è ancora esploso. Penso che se vai dal Mainz con 20/25 milioni te lo dannno


----------



## GP7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> È una bestia Broja


Ammetto la mia ignoranza ma da questo video è impressionante.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Centravanti albanese con cittadinanza inglese, alto 191 cm, di proprietà del Chelsea ma in prestito al Southampton questa stagione.
> 
> A mio modesto parere l’attaccante perfetto per noi. Simile a Scamacca ma più “carogna” e più pronto rispetto all’italiano. Completo, fiuto del gol, sa giocare con la squadra, pressa a più non posso come fa Rebic in quella posizione. Il Chelsea si dice abbia rifiutato 30M dai Saints che volevano trattenerlo li. Strapparlo non sarà semplice ma un tentativo va fatto.


e se lo piazzassimo a destra?


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>


Ne parlavo già molto tempo fa.

E' un attaccante interessante ma ha molte controindicazioni e per ora, se non corregge certi difetti, non è una punta da grande squadra e non da Milan.

E' molto potente e anche veloce, sicuramente ha carattere e personalità e si sacrifica per la squadra. Gioca su tutto il fronte offensivo e ingaggia spesso e volentieri duelli fisici dai quali esce vincitore. Questo il bene.

Pero se parliamo dei difetti... prima di tutto tecnicamente, in linea generale, è piuttosto scarso. Sia nel controllo, che nel tocco. Quindi il suo gioco lo porta a ricercare la frenesia e il gioco sporco. Nel fraseggio è disastroso, da Serie B proprio. Dove commette errori di misura da calciatore di basso livello.
Questa limitatezza tecnica lo porta anche a segnare poco. Ha bisogno di crearsi spazio fisico per poter giocare bene la palla e concludere pulito. Se deve controllare nello stretto sbaglia dieci volte su dieci.
Per queste ragioni si sta imponendo da seconda punta vera e propria a Southampton.

Potenzialmente è sicuramente un attaccante interessante da seguire, pero nell'insieme mi sembra che abbia quei difetti tecnici difficili da migliorare per diventare una punta di primo livello.


----------

